# snow plow on 1630 New Holland



## weathersteve1

I'm looking for advice on installing a snowplow on my 1630 new holland. I am putting a westeren full hydrallic plow into my front bucket. I need to install a hydrallic valve to angle the plow and I don't know which valve to use?? Single or double spool and the best place to mount it?? DDoes anyone have any advice for me? Help Please???


----------



## rsoby

you have several options:
1) If you have the know how and tools, you can craft a 3rd port and rig it up - Surplus Center (Surplus Center - Hydraulics, Engines, Electrical and More) has many of the parts you will need

2) Get a third port kit from New Holland (I have one of these on my 1630) but it is set up to give you hydraulic ports at the rear. You would then need to plumb (either with hose or SS tube { and hose connectors}) it to the front and either fix mount it to the tractor or flex mount it (so you can remove with loader) to the loader - here you will need connectors to the port-to-loader (like your other loader hoses) and loader to plow stuff

3) go to Everything Attachments | Skid Steer Attachments, Tractor Attachments, 3 Point Hitch Attachments, and Farm Tractor Implements. and get their custom built 3rd function hydraulic kit with your tractor and loader model’s, $775, shipped within 1,000 miles of Newton, NC, 28658… Call or e-mail… Rick Rinehardt, Everything Attachments 866-581-5818 or 828-464-1200

I did the second - then realized had I known about option 3 - would have done that instead. The NH port is several hundred dollars and I would still have to do a lot of plumbing etc and then would still only have a port I ran off the side lever (next to the 3 pt hitch) - so when you get to steering, running the loader joy stick - you run out of hands when you get to the lever

I just ordered up the option 3 from rick ( Rick Rinehardt, Everything Attachments 866-581-5818 or 828-464-1200)
this gives me another (ie 4th) port as it will mount onto the 1630 and leave my rear remote alone and give me electric Hyd control in front (it comes with a new handle with an electric control for the remote)
Now I am using it for a grapple bucket and grapple fork (manure and trash pickup) - but I could use it for the Hyd of a snow plow


Hope this helps


Rich

[email protected]


----------



## weathersteve1

*plow into my front bucket*

Rich, That sounds good. Thank you so much for the advise. As soon as I find the time I will give it a try!!


----------



## rsoby

*next steps*

I expect it in in a few weeks (they said 2-3 weeks to make up the kit as it is a custom makeup by tractor model).

At that point I'll document (with photos) the whole process and provide it back here. I'll also give a review of the product with the ultimate goal of haveing hydraulics to the front and control simply from the joystick

RichBye


----------



## weathersteve1

*front hydrallics*

Rich, If you don't mind please send pics to my email 
[email protected]
Thanks Steve


----------



## rsoby

*update*

Actually - they were really fasat - got the package in 1 week's time

Finally got down to doing the install this last weekend. Had to hold up as the instructions were not clear as to which of the 3 lines out of the hydro unit is the after port - 
So a quick call this am to the guys and I'll finish up tonight when I get home


----------

